# Staub fingerdick im Rechner



## Andrej (27. August 2013)

HI Leute,
in meinem Rechner liegt der Staub schon fingerdick im Rechner,
also wollte ich mir einen Druckluft Kompressor holen.
Ich dachte an diese beiden:
Druckluft Kompressor 1.100 Watt, 1,5 PS, 8 bar, 6 Liter Tank: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
oder
AEG 97136 Kompressor KD 7.0 - mit digitaler Druckvorwahl und Abschaltfunktion, LED-Beleuchtung, 12 Volt, max. 7 bar / 100 psi, inkl. Zubehör: Amazon.de: Auto

Da wollt ich fragen,ob diese beiden inordnung sind und welcher davon besser währe.

MIt freundlichen Grüßen 

Andrej


----------



## Lelwani (27. August 2013)

Mal ernsthaft nen kompressor weil der staub da liegt meinste nich es gibt bessere wege und vorallem günstigere? 
Ich meine is deine sache aber ich finds "leicht" übertrieben


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2013)

Mit dem Staubsauger grob aussaugen, evtl. Druckluftspray zur Hilfe nehmen um festsitzenden Staub zu lösen, für Flächen sind die Swiffertücher ganz gut.


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2013)

Also einen Kompressor halte ich für einen Overkill. Wie wärs mit einem kleinen Blasebalg (vlt. hast du schon einen, wenn du fotografierst), der den Staub aus den Ritzen pustet (Druckluftspray kann nämlich leider zu Kondenswasser auf der Hardware führen) und günstigen Einmal-Staubtüchern, beispielsweise den Profissimo von dm (gibts nur noch in Großmengen bei amazon). Die groben Staubmengen kannst du wie gesagt (vorsichtig) absaugen, den Rest solltest du mit o.g. Mitteln rausbekommen.


----------



## Hänschen (27. August 2013)

Hol dir http://www.amazon.de/Menalux-D18N-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Kit-kompatibel-Staubsaugertypen/dp/B000VZ0C70/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377589511&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=staubsauger+einsatz+pc

das geht super


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hol dir Menalux D18N Zubehör-Kit 8-teilig, kompatibel mit allen Staubsaugertypen mit 32/35 mm: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
> 
> das geht super



Hej hast du dieses Set? Sieht ja garnet so schlecht aus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. August 2013)

Mit  nem Kompressor wirst den Staub ja nicht los, damit pustest ihn ja nur irgendwo anders hin.
Das gröbste absaugen, für Ritzen und Kühler eignen sich langborstige Pinsel sehr gut.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2013)

Also soweit ich weiß, hat heutzutage fast jeder nen Staubsauger zu Hause. Ne feine, flexible Düse (etwa einen Strohhalm) kann man sich selbst basteln, dann ist auch die Saugkraft stärker, weil die gleiche Menge Luft durch einen kleinen Querschnitt muß. Damit hab ich bisher meinen PC immer wieder sauber bekommen (aber auch die Krümel aus der Tastatur etc). Reicht meiner Meinung nach total.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2013)

Für quasi einmaligen Gebrauch eher nicht zu empfehlen, und solche billigen Membrankompressoren sind für die Wohnung völlig ungeeignet da doch sehr laut. Wenn man sich so etwas zulegen will käme eher was aus dem Airbrushbereich in Frage. Zu 99,9% reichen aber ein paar gute Pinsel und eine gute Lunge. Habe zwar einen Airbrushkompressor aber nutze den dafür nicht


----------



## Hänschen (27. August 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Hej hast du dieses Set? Sieht ja garnet so schlecht aus.



Ohja, ich hab das und habe es erst letztens das erste mal benutzt - lag davor ewig rum.
Es ging super mit der geraden dünnen Saugbürste, der Adapter auf das dicke Rohr vom Staubsauger funzt auch prima.
Am dicken Ende des Einsatzes kann man sogar die Saugstärke mit einem variablen Beipass-Loch (drehbar) regeln.
Ich hab den ganzen verdammten PC gestaubsaugt damit, die Lüfterflügel machen ein paar Probleme aber vielleicht geht's mit der ganz schmalen Düse besser - muss man mal probieren ich war zu faul zum Wechseln


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. August 2013)

Der Aufsatz mit den Borsten. sind das ganz leichte oder feste Borsten?


----------



## Stueppi (27. August 2013)

Ein Staubsauger reicht dicke, für den losen Staub einfach mal hinhalten und bei den Kühlern die Lüfter Festhalten damit die nicht drehen. Wenn du wirklich einen Kompressor kaufen möchtest besorg die einen in Akkubohrer Form für Bälle, da ist der Druck nicht so extrem stark, er ist viel handlicher und man kommt präziese in die Lücken.


----------



## leckerbier (27. August 2013)

Bei den beschriebenen Staubmengen im Rechner, sollte man auch mal darüber nachdenken seine Bude zu reinigen.  Ich nutze immer Druckluft-Spray und Pinsel.


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal täglich duschen gehen und die alte haut somit abwaschen anstatt sie am Ort der vegetierung nieder rieseln zu lassen *kotzwürg* 

Knapp 80% des Haustaubes sind menschliche abgestorbene Hautfetzen!


----------



## Andrej (27. August 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal täglich duschen gehen und die alte haut somit abwaschen anstatt sie am Ort der vegetierung nieder rieseln zu lassen *kotzwürg*
> 
> Knapp 80% des Haustaubes sind menschliche abgestorbene Hautfetzen!


 
Im gegensatz zu dir,dusche ich jeden Tag nach dem Training und das 2 mal.
Aber meinen Rechner mache ich nicht oft sauber,da ich kein bock dazu habe stunden damit zu verbringen.

Danke an die anderen für die Antworten.


----------



## Netboy (27. August 2013)

Besorg dir ein paar Staubfilter für die Lüfter, damit kannst das gröbste abhalten 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Staubschutzfilter


----------



## T-Drive (27. August 2013)

Mit Druckluft drückst du den Staub nur in Ecken Ritzen UND Lüfterlager z.B. Absaugen als erstes, mit Pinsel nachwischen. Den evtl. vorhandenen Rest vlt. Luftspraydose. So wenig Druck wie möglich.


----------



## Andrej (27. August 2013)

Danke für eure kompetenten Antworten,mehr oder weniger,oder sogar mehr wenieger von manchen.Ich möchte keine
Namen nennen.
Ich habe zuhause eine eine elektrische Pumpe gefunden mit der man Luftmatrazen aufpumpt und damit geht der Staub auch sehr gut raus.

Danke

Der THema ist geschlossen!!!!


----------



## Hänschen (27. August 2013)

Es sind weiche Borsten  *reinschieb bevor closed*


----------



## milesdavis (28. August 2013)

Lieber erst saugen, bevor du bläst... sonst fliegt dir der Staub nur so um die Ohren!


----------



## The1nsider (30. August 2013)

Kompressor haben ein Problem mit Kondenswasser. Wenn die nicht richtig entlüftet sind machst du die Hardware nass.
Auf jeden Fall die Lüfter fixieren. Die sollten sich nicht drehen beim saugen/blasen.

Generell empfehle ich eher einen Staubsauger mit einem kleineren  Bürstenaufsatz.
Hat vor allem den *GROßEN* Vorteil das der Staub nicht im Raum verteilt wird.


----------

